

Dynamic Session Timeouts – Rewarding site progress with a longer session - SiteKickr
http://www.sitekickr.com/blog/dynamic-session-timeouts/

======
PaulHoule
People still use in-language session mechanisms that run out of memory?

Let me clue you into something.

Professionals don't.

If you're selling something, you don't EVER want to dump a shopping cart on
the floor. It seems natural to you, from your self-centered perspective, that
it's OK for a session to time out after a week, but from a user's perspective
they can leave Microsoft Word running for a week and it still works.

~~~
SiteKickr
They sure do, that's primarily who this method is geared towards.

If you left every session open for a week, you'd surely see a huge chunk of
memory devoted to it.

~~~
PaulHoule
you keep that kind of session on the disk

